

Show HN: Multiplayer Programming Game for Learning to Code - gsaines
http://www.codecombat.com/preview

======
gsaines
Hi HN, I’m one of the founders of CodeCombat and we’re looking for feedback
from the community regarding our minimum viable product.

We started the site because I wanted to learn to code, and the existing
sites/methods (Codecademy, CodeHS, Zed Shaw’s LPTHW, etc) never really clicked
for me. I would try them for a while, but I always felt there was a motivation
mismatch and would end up falling off the educational wagon. So we decided to
put together a game that would teach people the basics of programming using
game mechanics as our learning mechanism.

What we have right now is super basic, but we would be really interested to
hear everyone’s thoughts about how best to improve. Thanks for checking it
out, and we look forward to improving and turning the site into a learning
powerhouse.

------
hwc
Can one restart a level but skip the help dialog?

